# Runtimedatenbank wärend WinCC-Betrieb auslesen



## Anonymous (21 Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich würde gern die Runtimedatenbank von WinCC auslesen, wärend in diesem ein Projekt läuft. Das Problem ist, dass WinCC eine Verbindung über ODBC wärend des Betriebes nicht zu lässt.   
Kann mir da jemand helfen, oder hat das überhaupt schon einmal jemand versucht? Wäre echt dankbar.    

Ach ja des ist noch ein altes Projekt, welches bei einem Kunden unter WinCC 4.02 läuft. Also liegt da noch die Sybase Anywhere Datenbank dahinter.

Ciaoi
windi


----------

